# Antivirus-Programm für Win7 64 Bit



## grafixxer (24. November 2009)

Hallo Leute,

nach dem Ihr mir letztens schon bei meinen Computerkauf so fantastisch geholfen habt, würde ich gerne Eure Hilfe heute ein weiteres mal in Anspruch nehmen. Wir Ihr aus der Überschrift entnehmen könnt, geht es diesmal um ein gutes Antivirus-Programm für Win7 Ultimate 64 Bit. 

Früher habe ich jahrelang auf Norton gesetzt. Nach dem ich aber zweimal ein Virus auf der Platte hatte, der von Norton nicht erkannt wurde und sich Norton immer mehr als Performence-Fresser rausstellte, habe ich im letzten Jahr auf Kaspersky umgestellt. Der Performence-Gewinn war auch gleich deutlich zu bemerken.

Nun hatte ich aber vor kurzer Zeit in einer Computer-Bild-Ausgabe einen AV-Test gesehen, wo Kaspersky hinsichtlich der Virenerkennung nicht so gut abschnitt. Hier wurde McAffee und G-Data als die besten bewertet. Darauf hatte ich mich ein bisschen im Internet umgesehen und mir noch andere Testurteile von verschiedenen Zeitschriften angesehen. Mit dem Resultat, dass alle Tests immer andere Gewinner hatten. Allerdings wenn ich mir stets die ersten fünf Plätze aller Tests ansehe, ist G-Data immer von der Partie.

Hat jemand von Euch Erfahrung mit dem Antivirus-Programm von G-Data?
Oder anders gefragt, welches AV-Programm benutzt Ihr selbst und würdet es mir empfehlen?


----------



## fluessig (24. November 2009)

Ich benutze die MS Security Essentials. Das ist ein kostenloser Virenscanner von MS, von dem ich momentan sehr angetan bin. Den findest du wahrscheinlich noch nicht in Tests.
Zuvor habe ich Avira Antivir verwendet. Ich habe immer nur die kostenlosen Versionen verwendet. Da du aber dem Anschein nach die Vollpreisprodukte kaufst, weiss ich nicht was ich dir empfehlen würde. Kostenlos fühle ich mich mit den MSSEs gut versorgt.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (24. November 2009)

Hi,
ich verwende die freie Version von AVG und bin bisher eigentlich ganz zufrieden.
Womit ich auch schon gut Erfahrungen gemacht habe ist die Antivierensoftware von Kaspersky.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Flex (24. November 2009)

Avast Home Edition.

Von AntiVir bin ich weg, da diese offensive Werbestrategie mich genervt hat und das Fehlen des E-Mailscanners.


----------



## grafixxer (25. November 2009)

Ja, dann danke ich Euch für die rege Beteiligung. Ich werde mir wohl das Antivir mal ansehen. Worin liegt eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen der Kauf- und der Freeversion? Das Microsoft Security Essentials wird für mich nicht in Frage kommen, da ihm eine Verhaltensbasierte Erkennung komplett fehlt.


----------



## Raubkopierer (25. November 2009)

Ich persönlich bin von Avira weniger überzeugt, da es relativ viele Viren gar nicht erkennt und wenn es einen erkennt geschieht dies nicht in der Profilaxe sondern wenn er sich schon eingenistet hat. Auch werden keine Emails und Autostartobjekte gescannt.
Ich nutze seit einigen Jahren Kaspersky und es hat mich noch nicht im Stich gelassen. Es meldet sich entsprechend und lässt gefährliche Software gar nicht erst auf den PC sondern fängt sie vorher ab.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (26. November 2009)

HI,
alos ich kann von Antivir nur abraten. Habe es längere Zeit verwendet und einige Probleme damit gehabt die ich jetzt mit AVG und Kaspersky nicht mehr habe.

Gruß


----------



## HB-N (28. November 2009)

Hallo, ich habe G-Date Internet Security 2010 bei Win 7 Utm 64bit installiert. 

Leider erkennt das System die aktive Firewall von G-Data nicht. Da ja kein Doppeldiest ausgeführt werden sollte, habe ich die Windows-Firewall abgeschaltet - und siehe da, vom System wird keine aktive Firewall erkannt. Nun habe ich ein bisschen "gegoogelt" und mehrfach gelesen, dass G-Data (Firewall) in der Tat auf verschiedenen Win7 Versionen nicht funktionieren soll.

Das ist schlicht ein Trauerspiel, denn Win 7 gibt es ja nicht erst seit einigen Tagen. Und Softwareentwickler haben m.W. sogar einen deutlich früheren Zugang zu Betaversionen als "Otto-Normalverbraucher"...

Ich bin mal gespannt, wie lange man noch auf ein funktionierendes Update von G-Data warten muß.

HB-N


----------



## Raubkopierer (28. November 2009)

Warum kaufst du auch einfach G-Data ... Die nutzen u.a. die Kaspersky Suchengine können also nicht viel besser sein. Abgesehen davon sind Personal Firewalls in meinen Augen sowieso schwachsinn, da sie deinen PC nicht vor Angriffen von außen schützen können. Und erst recht nicht vor Kommunikationsversuchen wenn ein Trojaner schon im System ist.


----------

